# Just a Few Questions



## spazzy_sparx (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a few questions:

1. Has anyone tried Mazuri Rodent food? If so, how did you like it?

2. Would a canary mix of straights be ok?

3. Would whole oats, not cracked, be ok to give my mice? It is all I can find at the feed stores.

Thank you!


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

I feed whole oats as part of my mix. They tend to leave the grains with the husks on 'til last but the mice have no problem getting into them and scoffing the inside.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Meeces have an innate ability to easily separate grain husks and seed casings from the parts that are nutritious, just like seed eating birds like finches. It's an important survival related development, and using whole grains provides a lot of vitamins and minerals plus giving the little wackos something to do other than chewing on the cage accessories. Even if they only eat the germ of the grains, it's a wonderfully good thing.


----------



## spazzy_sparx (Sep 8, 2009)

awesome! Thank you!


----------

